# Smoked Chedder



## rick29 (Feb 26, 2012)

I'm looking to smoke some Tillamook Chedder on a Masterbuilt electric smoker. Any suggestions on temp, smoke time and chips.

Thank You


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 27, 2012)

I moved your thread to the cheese section.

You will have a hard time smoking cheese in your MES with the factory setup. If you get it hot enough to get the chips smoking the cheese will melt.

The alternative we all use is a AMNPS pellet or dust smoker. It works very well with the MES for cold or hot smoking.

Here's the link: http://www.amazenproducts.com/


----------



## bob the noob (Feb 27, 2012)

You can do cheese in a cardboard box 'cause it's cold smoked. 

You'll need: Cardboard box, flexible dryer vent, dowel rods, soup can, lump or two of charcoal, cooling rack.

Go to a hardware store and get some flexible dryer vent, normally comes in a small box, along with a couple small dowel rods.  Cut a hole in the side of the box and put one end of the vent hose into it. Push the dowel rods through the box, evenly spaced, so you can rest the cooling rack on them.  Put the box on something to keep it a few feet off the ground.  Then put the other end of the hose over a soup can or something with some holes punched in the side to let air in. In the soup can, put a piece of lit charcoal and then a chunk of wood over it. 

The heat isn't much from the piece of charcoal, and is often diffused enough by the time it reaches the cheese in the box.  You my need to leave part of the box open to let some of the heat/smoke out depending on the type of box.

This will work in a pinch, but I also love the Amazen stuff. I have two of them and they're very easy to use.


----------



## jrod62 (Feb 27, 2012)

Bob the noob said:


> You can do cheese in a cardboard box 'cause it's cold smoked.
> 
> You'll need: Cardboard box, flexible dryer vent, dowel rods, soup can, lump or two of charcoal, cooling rack.
> 
> ...



I like that Thumbs Up
I might try this for the fun of it.


----------



## frosty (Feb 27, 2012)

SmokinAl said:


> I moved your thread to the cheese section.
> 
> You will have a hard time smoking cheese in your MES with the factory setup. If you get it hot enough to get the chips smoking the cheese will melt.
> 
> ...










   I just made some smoked Pepper Jack, Mozzarella, and Cheddar on Sunday.  My AMNPS is great here in Texas, and now I just have to wait 2 weeks to lt it mellow in the fridge.

I do like the Idea about smoking in the box though!  Smokin Al makes his mozzarella, but I have yet to try that .


----------



## eman (Feb 27, 2012)

You can also use your mes w/ a soldering iron, a tin can and some wood chips. The mes will just be the box that you smoke in and won't be plugged in.

 Take a new 25 watt soldering iron and drill a hole about 1 " from the bottom in the side of a can that the tip will fit thru.

 put the can in the bottom of your mes . Push the tip of the iron into the hole and fill the can w/ chips. plug in the iron.

 Put your cheese on the racks and close the door.                                                                                                                                                      I have found that if you remove the chip loader chute and open the top vent fully this gives you the right amount of air flow for smoking.


----------



## rick29 (Feb 27, 2012)

Thank you for the advise. I tried it with my MES and it did melt the cheese alittle. I think I will try the soldering iron method next.

Thanks Again


----------



## scarbelly (Feb 27, 2012)

eman said:


> You can also use your mes w/ a soldering iron, a tin can and some wood chips. The mes will just be the box that you smoke in and won't be plugged in.
> 
> Take a* new* 25 watt soldering iron and drill a hole about 1 " from the bottom in the side of a can that the tip will fit thru.
> 
> ...


The key to this one is the word new - don't use one you have used for soldering 

I agree with Al on the AMNPS is the way to go


----------



## smokinhusker (Feb 27, 2012)

I have an MES 40 and use the soldering iron/tin can method for cold smoking my cheese. I open the vent and pull the chip loader out. I've found the colder the temp is the harder is it to get good color on the cheese, even after letting it sit out a bit, so if the outside temp is too cold I heat the MES up to about 60* and turn it off. When you open it to put the cheese in, the smoker temp drops down.


----------

